# General Mills/Cage Free Eggs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/general-mills-plans-major-move-toward-cage-free-eggs--NAA-associated-press/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wouldn't life be grand if we had the "Five Freedoms" for people also...

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They say they're just giving people what they want......what's amazing to me is the fact that most have no idea where the food they buy comes from.....yet THEY must want this. I thnk it's another example of a minority gettin their way under the guise of welfare towards animals, catering to the few but we all have to deal with it......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Free range is all the rage in the UK now, free range pork, poultry and eggs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Free range is all the rage in the UK now, free range pork, poultry and eggs.


and muslims....

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> and muslims....
> 
> Regards, Mike


LOL

Yeah, the Brits are gonna find themselves run out of their own friggin' country before it's over with... Funny, what the Nazi's couldn't do, the Muslims are succeeding at...

As for the "free range" crap, have you ever seen a chicken hawk dive on a yard bird at 60 mph... just an explosion of feathers and BOOM! no more chicken! LOL How does that fit with their "five freedoms of animals thing??" Who's gonna sit and guard the birds constantly-- and if you do, why, you're interfering with the "normal animal behavior" of the chickenhawks...

Guess the gubbamint can set up a loan/cost share program to put predator nets over every "free range" farm to keep the hawks from dive bombing the chickens... still interferes with their "normal behavior" though... How about snakes eating eggs?? Glass eggs creating fatal indigestion for the snakes, well, that's just INHUMAN, ain't it??

Frickin' stupidity on top of stupidity... Geez... the human race is getting too stupid to live...

Course, General Mills is gonna give the people "What they want"... AT TWICE THE PRICE...

That's the part they're not telling you... LOL

Oh well... buy more "no name brand" stuff than "General Mills" stuff nowdays anyway-- and I don't give a rat's @$$ how the eggs or milk or pork or whatever in it was produced...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Wouldn't life be grand if we had the "Five Freedoms" for people also...
> 
> Regards, Mike


Rule 5 negates rules 1-4.

No thanks for the 5 freedoms for humans.

"Life, liberty, and the PURSUIT of happiness." Pursuit is no guarantee.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope to see a documentary on a large scale free range egg farm. Since they want a natural environment then they need one rooster for every few hens. The hens need to be "happy".

I remember as a teen watching the free range roosters fight over which hen was his. Would love to see acres and acres of hens running free and the roosters fighting.

Would make a good reality show.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I hope to see a documentary on a large scale free range egg farm. Since they want a natural environment then they need one rooster for every few hens. The hens need to be "happy".
> 
> I remember as a teen watching the free range roosters fight over which hen was his. Would love to see acres and acres of hens running free and the roosters fighting.
> 
> Would make a good reality show.


You oughta see a couple 500 lb sows go at it in loose housing. At the least, they will both be all scratched up with teeth marks. Worst case is the loser dies (stresses out). Doesn't happen often, but it does. Usually, the weaker one leaves the fight after a couple minutes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> You oughta see a couple 500 lb sows go at it in loose housing. At the least, they will both be all scratched up with teeth marks. Worst case is the loser dies (stresses out). Doesn't happen often, but it does. Usually, the weaker one leaves the fight after a couple minutes.


I bet they make some noise......

Went to my grandfathers as a small child and my grandfather asked my dad and his brother to help him hem up a hog he was feeding to kill....he wanted to put some rings in its nose to keep him from rooting under the fence. So they hemmed him in a small semi open building in the hog lot with a sheet of plywood....I was taking it all in from the other side of the hog lot fence. When grandfather squeezed the first of two rings into its nose, it let off a guttural squawl that sounded like a 747 jet engine on take off.

The house was about a 100 yards away and they said I was there lickety split and never looked back. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The problem with idealism is reality.

Just like the difference between "theoretically " and "realistically".


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I see a reality series in the making.

No doubt the hogs are only aggressive because of the environment they were raise in. Free range the sows and they will tame up, no doubt. Have a city slicker with a bucket of feed walk into a pasture full of sows. The viewers would get a close up education on some realities of life.

I can remember pouring feed over the fence into the hog trough and the squinty eyed sows chomping their jaws and making that grunt/bark sound. Scared the dickens out of me every time. They squint when looking up to smell you.

Pure evil to a young kid.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Vol said:


> I bet they make some noise......
> 
> Went to my grandfathers as a small child and my grandfather asked my dad and his brother to help him hem up a hog he was feeding to kill....he wanted to put some rings in its nose to keep him from rooting under the fence. So they hemmed him in a small semi open building in the hog lot with a sheet of plywood....I was taking it all in from the other side of the hog lot fence. When grandfather squeezed the first of two rings into its nose, it let off a guttural squawl that sounded like a 747 jet engine on take off.
> 
> ...


Lickety split Huh? LOL

Your story is the equivalent of us putting tags in their ears now. It's loud and high pitched. We don't use plywood though. You get a good brawny dude with a snare and catch them and then I come in with taggers and punch in an rfid and usda premises id tag. Someone good on a snare is worth their weight in gold. My snarer is alot of times waiting on me to get the next tags loaded in the applicator. I feel bad when he's waiting on me and he's holding onto a sow at the end of a snare. That will wear a guy out. There are no wasted movements in the process on my part. I have a "clerk" that has all of the next tags laying out ready to be installed on the applicator and sprayed with Nolvasan. Yea, and all three of us in this process are wearing either ear plugs or ear muffs. Takes a couple hours to do a hundred.

Here, my feeding period begins at 15:00 hrs. So you walk into a G barn late morning and it is dead quiet. All these sows are laid out, taking it easy (napping I guess). They know when feeding time begins and the activity begins around 14:00. By 15:15 it's Katy bar the door trying to get in line to eat. By 06-07:00, everyone has eaten.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Rule 5 negates rules 1-4.
> 
> No thanks for the 5 freedoms for humans.
> 
> "Life, liberty, and the PURSUIT of happiness." Pursuit is no guarantee.


See, that's where the gubbamint comes in...

They're needed to GUARANTEE your happiness, and to make sure that everyone is equally treated, equally compensated, and the "fat of the land" is equally divided amongst EVERYBODY, even if that means *some* folks have their earnings "redistributed"...

That way we're all EQUALLY MISERABLE, but hey, they'll just TELL everbody that they're happy, and if they're not, they're selfish racists that need to be "reeducated" (don't worry, that's coming next!) and it'll all be good...

RRrrrighttttt....

Later! OL JR


----------

